# UFC 147: Fight Card



## TengokuCannabis (Jun 20, 2012)

This is for all the MMA fans out there.
UFC 147 will air on 23 of June 2012.




Official Fight Card:

*Main Card*

*Weight Class**Red Corner**Blue Corner*Catch Weight (190)Wanderlei SilvaRich FranklinMiddleweightCezar FerreiraSergio MoraesFeatherweightGodofredo PepeyRony Mariano BezerraHeavyweightFabricio WerdumMike RussowFeatherweightYuri AlcantaraHacran Dias










*Prelims*

FeatherweightAnistavio MedeirosRodrigo DammMiddleweightDelson HelenoFrancisco DrinaldoFeatherweightJohn TeixeiraHugo VianaMiddleweightThiago PerpétuoLeonardo MafraFeatherweight Marcos Vinicius Borges PanciniWagner CamposFeatherweightFelipe ArantesMilton Vieira


So, who do you think is going to win the match between Wanderlei Silva and Rich Franklin?


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 20, 2012)

should be a pretty exciting card! The franklin Silva fight will end in a knockout 100% wandys gonna go out throwing bombs I say Franklin to win but all it takes is one punch so its anyones guess! Oh and Fabricio Werdum will get an eassssy win over Russow.


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't know about Franklin. He hasn't won his last 3 or 4 fights. But your right, all it takes is one punch.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2012)

this is probably the weakest card in UFC history.


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jun 20, 2012)

Well majority of the fighters are from Brasil and only 2 Americans on the card. I wish there were more fighters from Japan and Europe for the upcoming event.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2012)

the card is so weak Dana White is offering refunds

http://www.cagepotato.com/sign-of-the-apocalypse-103-the-ufc-is-offering-full-refunds-for-ufc-147/


----------



## mcrandle (Jun 20, 2012)

TengokuCannabis said:


> I don't know about Franklin. He hasn't won his last 3 or 4 fights. But your right, all it takes is one punch.


HMMMMM. Let us look at those last 4 fights, starting with the most recent............................

Loss to Forrest...decision------------------------------------------------Not a degrading loss because of match-fup similarities.

Knocked out Liddell even though one arm literally broke----------Liddel was not top tier at the time, but come on, he knocked out Chuck Liddelll while nursing a broken arm.

TKO loss 1st rd to Vitor.----------------------- Yikes. 

WON decision against Wandy.----------------I saw it, good call by judges.

Loss, split decision to the Hendo Bomber.-----------------------------Pretty respectable in my mind.

TKO win vs. Hammill---------------------only 2 others have handed "the Hammer's" ass* to him. That was Jon Jones and Gustafsson. And surprise surprise, those two round out the Top 3 LHWs. 


*Rampage won by decision.

*In conclusion, Rich Franklin's last few fights way above par compared to most top 10 MW/LHWs. 



Franklin by decision.
*


----------



## doowmd (Jun 20, 2012)

the only fight besides the main event that even remotely interests me is the Werdum/Russow fight. and just barely cause Werdum has a tendency to fight boring fights when he's scared of a ko he'll "fight safe"



oh and about the main event: Franklin won the 1st match-up, nothing has changed excep time, look for the same outcome. Franklin by decision.


and dr. greenhorn was right: worst card in recent memory cause of all the injuries and wat not.


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jun 20, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> HMMMMM. Let us look at those last 4 fights, starting with the most recent............................
> 
> Loss to Forrest...decision------------------------------------------------Not a degrading loss because of match-fup similarities.
> 
> ...


Loss is a loss. But we will see when the fight starts on the Saturday.


----------



## mcrandle (Jun 20, 2012)

TengokuCannabis said:


> Loss is a loss. But we will see when the fight starts on the Saturday.


You said he lost his last 3 or 4 fights. He lost his last 2 of 4 in reality. And I am sorry you don't see the quality of opponents, nor the quality of fights he has won or lost.

That tells me right there that you are a casual fan. You know not what those wins or losses mean, and you were wrong about the win-loss of his last 4 fights. 

The "UFC APPRECIATION THREAD" is obviously better than this one. Those guys actually KNOW MMA.


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jun 20, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> You said he lost his last 3 or 4 fights. He lost his last 2 of 4 in reality. And I am sorry you don't see the quality of opponents, nor the quality of fights he has won or lost.
> 
> That tells me right there that you are a casual fan. You know not what those wins or losses mean, and you were wrong about the win-loss of his last 4 fights.
> 
> The "UFC APPRECIATION THREAD" is obviously better than this one. Those guys actually KNOW MMA.


No, dont get me wrong. Franklin is a good fighter. But Im just saying his past few fights might relate to what might happen on Saturday. You dont have to be ass about it.


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 21, 2012)

Definitely not spending $50 on this card.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah sucks how many fighters have been pulling out due to injury etc. I will def not be buying the pay per view for this fight hahaha


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 24, 2012)

Franklin looked like a beast wandy almost got the tko at the end of the 2nd was pretty close and nice easy victory for werdum


----------



## doowmd (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd be interested to see Franklin v Sonnen.


Speaking of Sonnen, who thinks he beats Silva on 7/7? 
Here's a pretty good video w/ Matt Serra going to Oregon to Team Quest and talking w/ Sonnen while he trains:
[video=youtube;WBhVMSuBmtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBhVMSuBmtg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jun 24, 2012)

I just realized that the majority of the fighters were from the Ultimate Fighter Brasil show. Some of the fights in UFC147 were ok, I was hoping for more. 

But the last fight (main card) Silva vs. Franklin was pretty good. 

Now the fight between A.Silva and Sonnen. I would say A.Silva all they way.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2012)

the brazil crowd was pretty awesome. all in all it wasn't to bad considering it was mostly the TUF brazil cast majority of the card.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2012)

Silva's gonna destroy Chael. Chael had some crazy testosterone numbers the first time they fought and he still lost


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 25, 2012)

I think Silva is gunna bring in some footwork this time around and stick-n-move so Chael doesnt grab hold of him. And hes gunna stick'em HARD... ALMOST feel bad for Chael, all that shit talking and clowning he does just to get beat up.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 25, 2012)

I dunno man Chael is no joke he legit destroyed anderson for 4 1/2 rounds last fight.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2012)

Chael is tough but no way he beats Silva this time. and chael couldn't even beat bisping. the judges gave chael a gift with the decision win over bisping.


----------



## doowmd (Jun 25, 2012)

I think Chael underestimated Bisping and didnt train like he shoudlve for that fight. He man handled Stann and that was pretty impressive give the roll Stann had been on.


I think he'll train his ass off for this fight and has a real chance of winning if he doesnt commit the same mistake as last time:Wear himself out and get subbed late in the fight.


----------

